# Now here's a good one...



## Mantis Leg (Feb 24, 2002)

About a year ago we were doing a kicking drill up and down our hall.  The class had been working legs for about an hour and everybody's sweating pretty well. on our last leg our instructor yells "put something into it!!"  I get my 3rd wind and kicking like a mule.  True to my nature I put my foot through the wall.  I wonder if I'll ever live that down.  Can anyone beat that one?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mantis Leg _
> *True to my nature I put my foot through the wall.*



Ouch! Hopefully they won't charge you! What art is this? A kicking-oriented one?


----------



## Mantis Leg (Feb 24, 2002)

My art is a FMA called Sikaran.  No, they didn't charge me, I fixed the wall myself.  I'll tell you what though, no matter how exhausted I am I know where my feet and hands are now.  It turned out to be a great lesson! :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 24, 2002)

Knowing what istructors in your system require I'll say you did the correct thing, and probably would have been in more trouble if you had pulled the kick befor makeing contact. If I remember correctly in your system one dose not pull a punch or kick, in a drill, just because a wall gets in the way. That is unless the instructor tell you " don' kck the wall". 

But you have given me an idea. have the students kick or punch holes in the wall, then have them pay for the inconvience it causes, plus fix it themsleves. I think I could go with that it might even pay he rent.
Shadow


----------



## islandtime (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mantis Leg _
> *About a year ago we were doing a kicking drill up and down our hall.  The class had been working legs for about an hour and everybody's sweating pretty well. on our last leg our instructor yells "put something into it!!"  I get my 3rd wind and kicking like a mule.  True to my nature I put my foot through the wall.  I wonder if I'll ever live that down.  Can anyone beat that one? *



.....................................
Not beating but adding too..

I was in a headed exchange during sparring and got  backed into a wall. 
This was "Blood and Guts" Texas TKD and there was no ring.

I pushed off to gain some momentum using something that was behind me that I couldn't see and succeeded in breaking a brand new trophy the Sensei had won the previous weekend and hadn't been put in the trophy case yet.
Needless to say I did some painfull pentance for that



Gene Gabel


----------



## kickyou (Mar 22, 2002)

At my old school one night the Instructors husband was working on being able to pull his knnes to his chest  for flying sidekicks.My Instructor was having him jump at the bag and she told him to try to sit on the bag in the air.Well...He did just as he was told he would run,jump in the air and attempt to plant both buttocks on the bag.Until he missed the bag and planted both cheeks into the wall that was behind the bag.There is to this day a crunch in the drywall in the shape of 2 butt cheeks.He will never live it down.


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 1, 2002)

ok, heres my best one we were jump turning back drills on the heavy bags and the bag i was on was one of the old fashioned canvas with sand in the bottom anyway yours truly kicks the bag without a spotter, glances off the bag i fall down the bag hits one of the wall mirrors and breaks it a large piece of glass falls and sticks into the mat next to my GRACEFUL a**.   shoot, i can hear giggling already...............


----------



## Danny (Apr 1, 2002)

Got a better one.   A friend of mine was helping teach a kids class.  For some reason they where doing cart wheels, don't ask me why.  Anyway, here he was doing cart wheels accross the dojang.  When he got near the end I guess he figured he had room for one more, unfortunately he under estimated the room he'd need and end up up side down with his butt stuck through one of the mirrors, and the storage room wall.  Now you might think that's bad enought but wait, my instrutor comes running over and pulls his pants down in front of everyone to make sure he didn't cut anything vital on the mirror. :rofl:


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 1, 2002)

yup, for sheer humiliation that beats my story if that would have been me i would have lost a butt cheek at the least........respects.


----------



## kickyou (Apr 6, 2002)

Danny all I can say is WOW.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 8, 2002)

Not too funny...at least it wasn't for me.  Back when I was training at my old Tae Kwon Do school my instructor had us in several lines performing various kicks on the heavy bags when.... he asks me to demonstrate the next kick.  Turns out to be a kick I've never done before and it was very technical but I was confident I could pull it off.  It was flying sidekick spinning hook kick.  Yes that's right you run at the bag, do a big flying sidekick and as soon as you make contact you spin in the air and release a spinning hook kick to the head all before hitting the ground.  Welp, I did it perfectly! I was a real star for a split second!  As my spinning hook kick made contact I realised I was way to high to hit the top of the heavy bag... I hit the chain instead....and got my ankle stuck in the triangle of chains and hung there for a millisecond by my ankle completely upside down before crashing on my head and shoulder.  He told the class we'd skip that kick.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 8, 2002)

Back in the days when I tended to party a little much, I woke up in the middle of the night (for what ever reason) and was headed for the tolit when out of owhere ther appeared a man standing in front of me. Still being in sort of a stuper I kicked him at the only level my foot would reach and my still not fall over. 
  With a termendous chrash and a lot of falling glass the new mirror my wife had put up the day befor met its untimely end.
I didn't get cut but I did suffer for that one for a while.
  Shadow


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

I cant beat that one!!
That Drilling kick is More better and tougher than Judo.
I expected im going to lose, im still going to lose im black belt Judo master Against the tough thing? Im losing! Cool story dude!

:EG:


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Jun 8, 2002)

Thats funny stuff, :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  

 the worst i got is when i was all warmed up and flexable, I was getting close to doing verticle side kicks but i still couldnt do the splits. So when i tried to go a little to high my legs were a little overstretched and wanted to pull back together and the leg i was standing on got pulled out from under me and i fell.:shrug:


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 8, 2002)

omg, you guys, you have me laughing so hard there are tears running down my face! LOL.

I have a story my instructor told me...it kinda fits here...

He was practicing in a garage with a couple of guys. There was a heavy bag hanging from a chain in the ceiling, and the other guys were beating the heck outa this bag.  He was just kinda watching.  I don't think the other guys were karate guys, but not sure.  They prodded him into kicking it.  He did a jumping spinning kick, and the chain broke, and the bag went flying down the driveway.  He said the other guys gained a healthy respect for him after that, and he wasn't about to inform them that the chain was ready to break and probably would've gone even if someone had just tapped the bag.


----------



## Danny (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Deathtrap101 _
> 
> *Thats funny stuff, :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> the worst i got is when i was all warmed up and flexable, I was getting close to doing verticle side kicks but i still couldnt do the splits. So when i tried to go a little to high my legs were a little overstretched and wanted to pull back together and the leg i was standing on got pulled out from under me and i fell.:shrug: *



Been there a couple times.   Standing in front of a class of 50 students, explaing that you must get your leg up as high as you can when doing an axe kick.  Then going to demonstrate by swinging my leg way up before slipping on the gym floor and ending up laying on my back looking like an idiot.


----------



## Sandor (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danny _
> 
> *
> 
> Been there a couple times.   Standing in front of a class of 50 students, explaing that you must get your leg up as high as you can when doing an axe kick.  Then going to demonstrate by swinging my leg way up before slipping on the gym floor and ending up laying on my back looking like an idiot. *



heh, i have one of those to add...

Once, about ten years ago, I was teaching a class on rolls and breakfalls. By the end of the class we where all totally exhuasted and decided that a few dive rolls would be a fun way to finish class. So, off I went on the last rep of the line. Half way through the roll out of the dive I heard this snapping sound and felt a pinch to the front of my shoulder. The pain was kind of intense but I managed to finish and formally close the class. Hours later I couldn't take it anymore and went to a friend who is a doctor only to find out I had a hairline fracture in my collar bone.

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## ZenYuchia (Oct 25, 2002)

Not to long after starting my Kung-Fu practice I tried to do a spinning crescent kick while wearing Birkenstocks.  Of course I kicked to high and my base leg flew up I almost did a flip, then came down on my back.  I was a good thing that i was in my backyard.

-Dave


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 25, 2002)

When I was in high school I pulled a good one. We were training the shoulder throw against a rear attack. During a thre hour class I must of grabbed the forearm that was around my neck 100 times or more. I was walking out of gym class the next day, tired and my mind was day dreaming. Someone grabbed my shoulder and pulled me back hard. I reached, grabbed and threw, took out 3 kids in front of me. My gym teacher was not happy.

                                                             Peace
                                                              Dennis


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danny _
> 
> *Been there a couple times.   Standing in front of a class of 50 students, explaing that you must get your leg up as high as you can when doing an axe kick.  Then going to demonstrate by swinging my leg way up before slipping on the gym floor and ending up laying on my back looking like an idiot. *



Ugh.  The teacher of the martial arts class at one of the local colleges asked me to substitute for him for the first week of the semester some time back.  As I was demonstrating the importance of putting your hip into a roundhouse kick, I slipped on the nice, smooth aerobics room floor.

Did a good demo of a proper breakfall instead.

So embarrassing.

Cthulhu


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 26, 2002)

Speaking of breakfalls. I was talking to a group of students about the importance of ukemi. I remarked that with good ukemi you can fall quite hard and not get hurt. I then proceeded to jump up in the air, kick my legs forward and do a back breakfall. Unfortunetly, I beat my arms a quater second to late. I was winded but couldn't show to I suck it up and said see no problem. I then passed them off to anothe instructor so I could catch my breath with out them seeing.

Tony


----------



## Danny (Oct 26, 2002)

That reminds me of a similar story that happened to me...

Was about six years ago and my club had just moved in to our first dojang.  In the training area there were 5 support columns.  4 square, 1 an I-beam.  There was paddling on all of them so they acted like dallyon boards.  Anyway two young kids were playing around hitting these posts lightly, afraid they would hurt their hands if they hit them hard.  I explained to them that it wouldn't hurt because of the padding.  Then proceeded to wind up and do a full power outward knife hand strike on one of the posts.  Unfortunately I picked the wrong side of the I-beam.  Ended up hitting a half inch wide, solid piece of steel, full power.  Fighting back tears I told the kids see, doesn't hurt, and proceeded to ice my hand that was now about twice its normal size.  Had a huge bruise on it for weeks.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 26, 2002)

lol u guys r too much
ok here's my story not good 
i was telin my bro spinning hook kick... i showed him around 4-5 times, then i started to tell them the mechanics/ movements of body... he tried to do it but couldn't so he asked me do it once more...so here i go...i spin n then at the time when i was about to hit(pad) i slipped n hit the almirah just close to him fall on my left shoulder, almirah is now not much use, hurt my heel n shoulder couldn't practice for 3 weeks... 

-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Taiji fan (Dec 5, 2002)

I did a good one, before I had even started MA training.  I was attending an evening class in a community centre and looking for the right room I ended up in hall where a TKD class was being held.....to get to the room where my class was being held meant I had to go through the hall......well, i was wearing a pair of heels and it was a slippy floor and i felt my heel slide and you know that feeling where you think you have just managed to catch yourself and I just breathed a sigh of relief when my foot went completely from underneath me and I went flat on my back infront of the whole hall...........it was worth it though, the instructor who picked me up of the floor was a bit of a dish and I did get a round of applause from the parents waiting to pick up their kids....and even though this is purely an egotistical statement it was a spectacular fall
:rofl:


----------



## GaryM (Jan 30, 2003)

This happened to my instructor. He was teaching a class in an old warehouse in the neighborhood and the door was open. He had this heavybag hanging from one of those huge swingsets like you'd see in the park, like 2" iron pipes. One of his younger cousins comes by with a couple of his drunk friends and just takes a dead run at the bag yelling AAAAAAAAA! Tries a flying kick of some sort (he has no training, he's just a local drunk) but doesn't see the side of the swingset. Hit's it square on with his groin about three ft. up and then the AAA turns to Oooooo, and he slid down the pole to the floor. My instructor was laughing so hard he couldn't even ask the guy if he was all right. So the moron sort of rolls over and starts to crawl out . Sammy finally is able to stop laughing enough to help him up and asks Are you Ok!!??  The guy is all doubled up holding his groin and looks kinda sick but says real strained " no problem" and staggers out.


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 30, 2003)

Back in 1968, I was running my kung-fu class at the college I was attending.  One of my students was a Nam Vet who'd lost a leg (from below the knee) and wore a prosthesis with a foot and a shoe on the foot of it.

   Several prospective students were watching class as we marched up and down the floor.  When we got to kicking, I hollered for everyone to get some POWER into it.  My one-legged student kicked so hard that his prosthesis came flying off and crashed into the far wall.  He casually hopped over to retrieve it.

   Unfortunately, every one of the prospectives departed....


----------



## inbuninbu (May 6, 2004)

I have a similiar story about dangerous flying objects...

I was at a class last summer and it was one of those really hot, sweaty evenings. We were doing kicks onto focus pads and its was my partners turn. He kicked it and 'cause I wasn't concentrating very hard (too hot, to tired) it just got ripped out of  my hand by the power of his kick. The pad sailed across the room, through the open window and disappeared out into the night, landing in between parked cars. And I just stood there like with my mouth open...

My sensei was so not pleased and we had to go out in our angry white pyjamas and search for it before he'd let us back in the class. I was so embarassed and God only knows what the motorists out there thought!


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 3, 2004)

I got one.  A guy in our capoeira class was atempting a roundoff back handspring on a hardwood dance floor, with no type of previous training.  He was in the middle of completing his roundoff when he let out a very loud, "OH *****!"  He then continued into his back handspring and proceeded to land directly on his head.  It was not pretty, but man, was it the funniest thing I have ever seen.  He was ok, by the way, just a little stunned.  But, how can you realize in the middle of a movement that your about to do it incorrectly, and continue to atempt the movement?  He wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 5, 2004)

Along the lines of the axe kick, and base leg taking its leave...I was staggering home from the neighborhood watering hole when a car full of yahoos decided to pick on the three guys walking home. After an exchange of words, they pull up in their car next to us, ready to get out. I had just been inspired by a then-recent black belt mag article on Sijo Emperado, which recounted him warding off punks in a car by caving in the fenders with hammerfists. Thought I, "I'll axe the roof of the car".  It had rained, and the ground was wet. Don't remember the middle...just throwing the kick, then laying on my back looking up at the night sky, spitting out pieces of my bitten tongue.

Don't think I scared them a bit. Tongue is still shaped funny.

D.


----------

